# Free roaming T's?



## ThomasH (May 31, 2008)

Well I guess I get the stupid question of the day award, but please give serious answers. Say when I get my own place and decide that I don't want to deal with pesticides that I just get a T to go around getting pests. What T would work that doesn't make a huge web and can deal with Northern VA's humidity? I don't want something that will bite me unexpectedly. If it were big enough to eat those annoying little mice that would be a big plus!


----------



## olablane (May 31, 2008)

I have an escaped rosehair that I found living under my bathroom sink.She seems happy so I left her there and feed her a crix occasionally. Been 1 yr and she hasnt moved yet!!


----------



## Kid Dragon (May 31, 2008)

olablane said:


> I have an escaped rosehair that I found living under my bathroom sink.She seems happy so I left her there and feed her a crix occasionally. Been 1 yr and she hasnt moved yet!!


You can stop feeding her now, she's dead.


----------



## Agent Jones (May 31, 2008)

Kid Dragon said:


> You can stop feeding her now, she's dead.


rofl, that just made my day


----------



## Dillon (May 31, 2008)

mine too...


----------



## Tyrannosaur (Jun 1, 2008)

haha. a free roaming pet spider. I love it.


----------



## NevularScorpion (Jun 1, 2008)

i was going to release some of my ts too in my room but only the ones that i keep communal lol


----------



## tarandrew (Jun 1, 2008)

Any T might bite you for "no reason," like almost squishing it while sleeping. Na pas good idea.


----------



## NinjaPirate (Jun 1, 2008)

Probably a better idea just to release some house gecko's. Accomplish the same thing, and they won't bite you. My buddy has 3 happily living in his basement as we speak.


----------



## Skullptor (Jun 1, 2008)

I think that is a job best left to true spiders. Boa, I live in a 137 yr. old house. There was a small hole about the size of my thumb that went through the wall to the outside. This was a perfect opportunity for an experiment. I took a piece of acrylic and cut it to fit in the top corner of the wall and ceiling. I had an access hole for feeding. I got a garden spider (argiope) and put it in there. It stayed for weeks while feeding. I decided to not feed and it went out the hole into my garden. Funny thing is every now then it (or another) will show up and I will continue to feed. I took it down to re-model. But it looks something like this:


----------



## Zeus9699 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Bug problem*

Let a Theraphosa blondi loose for those really big bugs!


----------



## Le Wasp (Jun 1, 2008)

are we talking about inside the house or outside?  If there are any native tarantulas in the area, I'd stick with those.  Just make sure they have enough places to call home.  The main problem facing outdoor tarantulas in modern environments seems to be a lack of gopher holes.  People thwart off gophers and ground squirrels, which make lots of hidey holes for tarantulas and such.


----------



## Sabatta (Jun 2, 2008)

If you set up a place to burrow, you could probably let loose a "pet hole" species and it will likely set up a home and not leave it.  If I had a free-roaming T, I would be most concerned about stepping on it accidentally.  A burrower will catch the pests as you require, and will also not likely be trampled.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jun 2, 2008)

Whatever you decide to do, do us all a favor and stick to LOCAL species. All we need is a gravid P. murinus or something get loose and cause all kinds of problems. Not to mention what a non-native species can do to a local population of native ones.... please be responsible.
-Nate


----------



## Merfolk (Jun 2, 2008)

I live in Quebec and our minus 36 winters are sufficient to prevent any invasion. I wouldn't do it in my house because of guests and cats, but we plan to have a greenhouse in our future house, with plants entangled in the upper frame... Avics wonderland!!!!


----------



## testdasi (Jun 2, 2008)

I think it's more appropriate with lizards and the like to roam the house. Like my uncle has about 6 or 7 big lizards (I have no idea about the names) free roaming in the house. He said he released 10 but 3 left the house for good, and the remaining number has been stable for several years. The house is virtually bug-free without any insecticide. When I talked to him about BoaConstrictor's idea, he said he can't protect the spiders. Like if a neighbour catches a lizard, he/she will likely know it belongs to my uncle and return it. The neighbours won't catch a T. They will just crush it to death.


----------



## Agent Jones (Jun 2, 2008)

Animal lovers letting loose (purposely OR accidentally) their "unusual" pets is the reason you can't own ferrets and a few other things in some states. I'd rather not see the same happen to this particular fancy.


----------



## Ace Conan (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah, I have to agree with other posters here. There are too many good reasons not to let a tarantula loose in your house. Consider using a few carniverous plants to catch bugs, they work well and won't bite you in your sleep. 

As for the mice, just use traps. You can get live traps and release the mice outdoors if you like. You could try to feed them to a snake, but parasites are always a concern. Probably best off encouraging wild species to take care of pests. I set up an owl house where I live, and he keeps the rodent population down to a minimum. Good luck.


----------



## the nature boy (Jun 2, 2008)

*No on the T. blondi*



Zeus9699 said:


> Let a Theraphosa blondi loose for those really big bugs!


Nah...a S. calceatum will take out everything within five miles.  No more girl scouts knocking on your door to guilt you into buying cookies! :clap:   

--the nature boy


----------



## saminthemiddle (Jun 2, 2008)

For no many reasons: NO!

1) If one gets loose it could become invasive. Letting your T roam about the house is asking for Ts to get banned, ruining it for everyone.

2) Any of the Ts that you would want loose while you are sleeping have urticating hairs and would spread them everywhere. Imagine it walking across your pillow and then you putting your face in it an the hairs getting in your eyes.

3) They would likely get hurt either from falls, sharp household objects, or household chemicals that they come into contact with.

5) You are in a position that you could hurt each other.

6) They are not dogs.


----------



## Scott C. (Jun 2, 2008)

BoaConstrictor said:


> .....


I will be allowing _A. avicularia _to free roam the room I just rented..... I see nothing wrong with it as long as you take a few precautionary steps:

*Make the area escape proof. I mean _really_ escape proof.... This is especially important if the sp. you're using could survive the environs you live in.

*Only release mature females into the area, and only ones you can verify are not gravid. If you have breeding you will likely have escapes... Slings are just too small to keep tabs on.

*Give each T a proper nesting spot.... I, for example, will have a plant designated for each released T, and I will wait until they are established before freeing them.

*If it may have an affect on other people, you are obligated to inform them just in case.


I don't think T's are gonna be good pest control for ya dude.... Also, it's likely that this may involve some egg breaking so if you're not prepared for loss then it's probably not for you.

I'd suggest also, free roam room(s).... Sealing off an entire dwelling is not gonna be easy.


----------



## the nature boy (Jun 2, 2008)

Are you going to be sleeping in there?  I can see being careful not to render it one dimensional while awake, but rolling over at night...  Also, how do you plan to make certain it's able to find prey? 

--the nature boy


----------



## saminthemiddle (Jun 2, 2008)

I would be inclined to agree with Scott except that if NASA can't build a rocket that works 100% of the time Joe Shmoe can't make an entire room that is escape proof .

If you were to confine them to just a single room then make sure that there is at least one other door between the T room and the outside. I would prefer a double door system but I know that most houses don't have that luxury. Make *sure* there are no cracks in the walls or windows (and lock the window) and make sure that the door has a metal extender on it to make sure the animals can't slip under the door. Also, you have to be careful that no spiders get out while you are going in and out of the room.

But unless you have at least two doors between them and the outside it's fail-dangerous. Don't do it.


----------



## dtknow (Jun 2, 2008)

I think tarantulas would love a walk in greenhouse.


----------



## the nature boy (Jun 2, 2008)

dtknow said:


> I think tarantulas would love a walk in greenhouse.


Hmmmm... The jerk neighbor next door has one... lol


----------



## ThomasH (Jun 2, 2008)

Never mind. I'm going to use Tokay geckos. They are large enough to take down a rat and don't make webs. I know people who use them. They say it works fine. I wouldn't use a gravid female if I tried free roaming T's.


----------



## ian robbins (Jun 2, 2008)

*screw it man just do it!*

 

I mean really whats the worse that could happen?

Maybe: some do gooder soccer mom decides since her four month old baby (who shits in its pants and pukes all over the place any how) gets bit by a tarantula that got picked up some how.... and gets sick or dies from allergic reaction to hair/bite.......then no one can own a tarantula in the great state of .......whatever. Not a huge deal. Soem folks have better things to do.

Or:You sleep naked, spider bits your testical, besides saving the world from you ever breeding and contaminating the world with kids that also ask really dumb questions about T's, -not a huge problem.

Or:Your bone-in, and your ol' lady says damn you need to shave that...... oh my god!! (Ill let everyone else just fill in the blanks on that one.) But hey your bug collecter, Im sure you get lots of ladies that all think you are really cool, I know I do. Somthin about big hairy spiders just turns chicks on baby!

Or: hay Uncle boa constricter can I put my finger down that hole you have in your closet?? Ahhhhh child gets finger fangulated, now your sister/brother wont let you babysit anymore.........(Hmmm) and you have a trip to the med center because their is no way you can convince your sister/brother the little brat will be just fine, feed'em a beer and a benadryl.... no they will make you go to the hospital.:clap: 
and explain. no problem there huh?

Or: hey my snake got out of its cage, and i found it!!, with two large holes in its head and part of its body partially digested.?? nahhh I didnt like that albino ball python anyhow......

Or maybe what could happen as a result of you letting a large spider roam around your home, it may (snow balls chance in hell) possibly find a "pest" and eat it, and if it can live through the largest struggle that it has ever had in its mostly dormant life, some how manages not to get poisend by whatever pesticide this littel "pest" is carrying around and has developed a mild tolorance for and possibly doesnt kill the spider....
than I guess you have a far better solution than I could think of for ridding your house of little animals that scurry around your house at night.
I mean that is what you would do it for right? so little animals arent running around your house at night .....right?

go back to school, get a good education, stop doing drugs, crack will hurt the ones you love just as much as you, and your spider collection. 

I hope you take this the right way, Im not trying to offend you, just see that you get help, obviously you have been trying mind expanding substances and should consider hitting the brakes on this lifstyle.

seriously, dont be offended, Im just messin with ya, but I hope you decide to leave your spider in the cage. 
But if you dont and someone gets bit, comeback and tell us so we can have some more fun with ya. 
I seriously have alot of respect for brave people who boldly step up and sacrifice themselves on the alter of dignity.:worship:  nice job.


----------



## ThomasH (Jun 2, 2008)

LOL!!!! That was hilarious!:clap:  I know the gecko will work though.


----------



## Agent Jones (Jun 2, 2008)

ian robbins said:


> ...


Beer and benedryl? This is the 21st century, old man. Give that spoiled brat some whiskey and vicodin.


----------



## Scott C. (Jun 2, 2008)

saminthemiddle said:


> I would be inclined to agree with Scott except that if NASA can't build a rocket that works 100% of the time Joe Shmoe can't make an entire room that is escape proof .....


hehe... luckily I'm Scott C., not Joe S.... Building rockets and escape proofing a room are very different. We're not talking the containment of bacteria here.

I concede though that my faith isn't high in many people actually taking all the necessary precautions, so I'll go ahead and change my tune a little bit... It isn't a very good idea.

@Nature- Like I said, eggs may be broken.... but to limit broken eggs(eliminate hopefully) they will have a dwelling before their semi-freedom.... 

I had a mature _versicolor_ live in my bedroom(and it wasn't even remotely escape proof) for ~4-5 months. She had no trouble avoiding me, molting, and feeding. She was captured when I moved and found her. I found 3 different nest sites, 1 with a molt in the web.

Really the sealing of the room is more for soccer moms(funny stuff Ian), and tainted prey items. Neither will be in the room, so both should be safe.


----------



## ThomasH (Jun 2, 2008)

Anybody read that I've changed my mind?


----------



## Scott C. (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes Boa... I've heard about the tokays before too... Sounds cool. Keep us posted dude, you got my interest.


----------



## Robert Jordan (Jun 3, 2008)

Overall... Absolutely not. For many reasons, most already given by others. Invasiveness, however, I cannot imagine being a real risk for a nonlocal species, considering the lack of available mates. My main concern would be the cost/benefit imbalance regarding its effect- While its POSSIBLE it would have some pest control benefits, it is CERTAIN that you will deter far more people than pests with such a method.


----------



## saminthemiddle (Jun 3, 2008)

Robert Jordan said:


> Overall... Absolutely not. For many reasons, most already given by others. Invasiveness, however, I cannot imagine being a real risk for a nonlocal species, considering the lack of available mates. My main concern would be the cost/benefit imbalance regarding its effect- While its POSSIBLE it would have some pest control benefits, it is CERTAIN that you will deter far more people than pests with such a method.


Uh, Good? 

It would be cool to wake up and have a Lasiodora parahybana chilling next to you in bed. I would wake up and go "ooooh" and hug it like a big wuvy fuzzy teddy bear and then she would give me a good morning "kiss." <3 *sigh*


----------



## NevularScorpion (Jun 3, 2008)

for anyone whos planning to release some ts make sure your others ts are secured because i had some loses from jail braking ts. i have a lot of t blondis and big terestrial ts. one of my mature male escape from his cage by tapping the metal cover of the cage. i did not expect he was that strong  then he went to my 7" female P cancirade cage and ate her :'''(. i will be less sad if he just went to the scorpion cage or if the P cancirade ate him. but yeah just a warning for people always expect the unexpected and prepare for some losses. also arboreal are the best for releasing ts because they are easy to find. i had some large female singapore blues that escape a few time and i always find them and they never eat other ts because arboreals are mostly communual or they can tolerate other ts.


----------



## pato_chacoana (Jun 3, 2008)

And when the tarantula needs to drink? what about humidity? Most Avics are high humidity dependent. Maybe a more hardy tarantula like P. murinus or some Poecilotheria could work better? haha  

PAto.


----------



## billopelma (Jun 3, 2008)

I've had free roaming T's in my house, unintentionally, a number of times. The first couple times I was a bit concerned, now when it happens I don't worry about it much. The longest duration was a 5" N. chromatus for about four months, found him perfectly healthy sitting on a soup can on the top self of a kitchen cabinet. The last one was a 4" Lampropelma sp. "borneo" a few months ago, I'm assuming it is either holed up in a humid corner of the basement or more likely is long dead/dessicated as it is a moisture dependent species. Bummer losing it though... 
BTW, for the tarantula police, I live in Massachusetts, no worries of invasive outdoor proliferation.

Tokay's would also work but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't want to roll over on one in my sleep either. That and they are a hot, humid climate species, would they flourish at household temps/RH? Seems like house gecko's would be the logical choice.

Bill


----------



## Scott C. (Jun 3, 2008)

pato_chacoana said:


> P. murinus


That was my first consideration, but if by some chance they got out I think they'd live. Our climate here would suit them well I think.


----------



## ian robbins (Jun 3, 2008)

*Nice.*



BoaConstrictor said:


> Anybody read that I've changed my mind?


Why? it seemed like such a great idea?! 
Just incase you where thinkin of trying any other suggestons I could tell you some other stuff not to do with T's from first hand experience.

-Put them on your drunk naked girlfriend. 

-Put them on your drunk uncle, then when he wakes up tell him it bites on command and that if he wants to live he should not panic. 

-put them on anyone who is drunk period. Its fun! but probably annoying for the bug.

-T's dont like any kind of smoke, even the type that leads to hours and hours of video game play.   not good.

-Dont fall asleep with a T on you infront of the tube. If it moves it may not wake you and when someone comes to check on you and sees a large spider on your neck they tend to get the wrong idea and panic.:} 

Pretty much dont get intoxicated and handle spiders I guess is the moral of the story. 
So now you know, no drugs, and ther are better forms of pest control, like making your woman clean the damn house!!!
I mean your a bug guy, you gotta have tons of ladies waiting on your every move to clean cook and do your bidding right? Tell that woman, clean this house B!#@&!!  Me and my bugs cant stand this filth!!!!

take this advice to the bank son!!


----------



## pinkzebra (Jun 3, 2008)

Holy #$%^ ian robbins, you are too funny!!


----------



## ThomasH (Jun 3, 2008)

ian robbins said:


> -Put them on your drunk naked girlfriend.


 I bet that leads to some lonely nights!


----------



## ThomasH (Jun 3, 2008)

On a serious note. Yes I do know that Tokays work, they can be found in many places in the world and I know many people use them in regions like mine. I wouldn't use a house gecko because bugs aren't a problem for me. But disgusting disease carrying rodents are! There are many videos on youtube of people feeding adult rodents to Tokays, so I know Tokays would be perfect. On the other hand though I have a native species of wolf spider with an egg sack ready to burst! So that would be fun and problem free to let go of in the house. Don't need humidity or water dishes and I wouldn't have to worry about them escaping my house.


----------



## the nature boy (Jun 3, 2008)

*Ian ROCKS!*

Yeah!  Right on brother!  A man who can handle Ts _*and*_ the chicks...I thought I was the only one.  Sweeeeeeet! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rwlangbauer (Jun 3, 2008)

*free range*

i'm probably the only one on this board who has sucessfully done this.  Orlando (a g. gala) was free range from when my 2nd wife left me until his death @ 21yrs.  he wasn't working.  he was just kicking back & chilling.  it was an incredible amount of work to do responsibly, but i'm AR.

the use of Ts as sex toys is both possible & enjoyable.  again know what you are doing or enjoy ER visits & sleeping alone.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jun 3, 2008)

May I suggest a few dozen Balfouri's to anyone in the future?...


----------



## Zoltan (Jun 5, 2008)

rwlangbauer said:


> i'm probably the only one on this board who has sucessfully done this.  Orlando *(a g. gala)* was free range from when my 2nd wife left me until his death @ 21yrs.  he wasn't working.  he was just kicking back & chilling.  it was an incredible amount of work to do responsibly, but i'm AR.


That must have been a G. rosea, formerly known as G. cala, but no such thing as G. gala.


			
				rwlangbauer said:
			
		

> the use of *Ts as sex toys* is both possible & enjoyable.  again know what you are doing or enjoy ER visits & sleeping alone.


It's probably best if we don't hear any more details about that.
 I thought you said that you hated breeders because they _treat our little friends as objects._ *Using* them for bestiality is any better? :wall:


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jun 5, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> Yeah!  Right on brother!  A man who can handle Ts _*and*_ the chicks...I thought I was the only one.  Sweeeeeeet! :worship: :worship: :worship:


Right. I'd like to hear this from your wife/girlfriend herself. 

I've honestly found, and this is not directed at you persay, that guys who make statements as such are usually bullwhipped at home.


----------



## von_z (Jun 5, 2008)

Just a note on Tokays.  They are SUPER aggressive and nasty, so don't plan on being able to handle them easily.  Other than that, I think they are a way better idea than a loose T.


----------



## Remigius (Jun 5, 2008)

"The Tokay is also considered the "pit bull" of the Gecko world due to the fact that when they bite their human handlers, they often won't let go for up to several hours at a time, and generally cannot be forcibly removed without causing harm to the Gecko. One way of getting a Tokay to release its hold is to submerge the animal in water, which will encourage the lizard to let go, without causing it any harm or undue stress." 

It's from wikipedia. Remember to always keep a bucket full of water just by your hand, man. You wouldn't like something to happen, while the city water company decides to have a maintaince day ;P


----------



## rwlangbauer (Jun 5, 2008)

*g. gala*

i'm probably much older than you. arachnid taxonomy is so screwed up you would do better to just drop 500mics of acid than try to understand it. when i aquired him he was a g. gala, that is what he will always be in my memory. i also think calling b. smithi and b. emilia different species is like calling brunets & redheads different species.
i think that i have a fiduciary responsiblity to all my little friends. everything we have ever done was consentual. remember this guy was free range. if he didn't like what was happening he could have stormed off to (one of) his rooms (burrows). i could tell you what we did but then i would have to **** you.


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jun 5, 2008)

BoaConstrictor said:


> LOL!!!! That was hilarious!:clap:  I know the gecko will work though.


Here are problems associated with releasing Tokay Geckos:

They can walk up walls using "nanotechnology", the setae on their feet are so close together they act like microscopic magnets, even to glass. Its called vanderwaals force. The geckos can go anywhere a spider can, only when they get inside your walls, and make a loud screaming noise, usually at night since they are nocturnal, you will have more than an occasional bug problem. You will have a sleeping problem.

In my opinion responsible keeping of any exotic animal means keeping them contained. If enough people allow exotics free, it is just a matter of time before it will be against the law to have exotics. You are giving the general public that fears arachnids and reptiles a reason to infringe on your rights. There are more of them than there are of us, we have to be smart about how we keep our critters. Just something to think about. One mistake gets front page coverage.


----------



## rwlangbauer (Jun 6, 2008)

*quandary*

it is a quandary. don't scare them but encourage acceptance by careful exposure. i often take my T for walks. the levee is best. people either don't notice, think she is a piece of jewelery or are fascinated (but i live in a midnight blue city). my niece uses Kitten (my ball python) as a very effective ambassador. they are both really cute & that opens alot of doors. most people just don't know critters. ignorance breeds fear.


----------



## crpy (Jun 6, 2008)

Kid Dragon said:


> Here are problems associated with releasing Tokay Geckos:They can walk up walls using "nanotechnology", the setae on their feet are so close together they act like microscopic magnets, even to glass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## proper_tea (Jun 6, 2008)

my house is currently infested with cats.  I was thinking about getting a couple free range american alligators.  Would that work?

I mean, they're not native to pennsylvania, but they are american... so if I just tie a flag bandana around their necks, it should be cool... right?


----------



## ThomasH (Jun 6, 2008)

I know what I'm doing with geckos I know many people who do that with tokays. All they experience is a little "barking" at night and occasional green streaks on the wall. I don't see why a tokay would just come up and bite me for the heck of it. The water idea is common sense. I probably have more gecko experience than anyone on this thread so I appreciate that you care to give advice [about geckos] but no thanks.


----------



## Remigius (Jun 6, 2008)

Tokays are said to be very aggressive. That'd be a reason for it to bite You. Do what You want, but just be warned. You're getting yourself into some pointless trouble. Get yourself a mouse trap. I know it's not that cool, but should do the same work. 

regards


----------



## ThomasH (Jun 6, 2008)

I've worked with tokays. Everyone of them had a "don't touch me I won't touch you" attitude. Unlike everyone commenting on why my idea is terrible I do have tokay experience!


----------



## von_z (Jun 6, 2008)

BoaConstrictor said:


> I've worked with tokays. Everyone of them had a "don't touch me I won't touch you" attitude. Unlike everyone commenting on why my idea is terrible I do have tokay experience!


Don't assume that T people don't have herp experience.  I have been keeping and studying herps for over 20 years.  I also have Tokay experience.  I never said that they would hunt you down, and neither did anyone else.  I just mentioned the fact that they don't like to be handled in case you thought it would be easy to round them up and move them if necessary.


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jun 7, 2008)

crpy said:


> Kid Dragon said:
> 
> 
> > Here are problems associated with releasing Tokay Geckos:They can walk up walls using "nanotechnology", the setae on their feet are so close together they act like microscopic magnets, even to glass.
> ...


----------



## anaconda19 (Jun 7, 2008)

its probably not the best idea appart from being illegal as they could leave your house and ive in the wild, they would scare your family and any guests you have would never return once they hear about free roamings tarantulas, i doubt ur neighbours will be too pleased either. two of my friends have said they will never come into my house now i have Ts and thats with them in cages so if urs were to be outside of the cage....


----------



## rwlangbauer (Jun 7, 2008)

*arachnophobes*

i had a friend who couldn't relieve himself @ my house because Orlando's (g. rosea) enclosure was so close to the bathroom. he now holds & pets Allegra (b. emilia). it took 30yrs but people are remarkably adaptive.


----------



## crpy (Jun 7, 2008)

Kid Dragon said:


> crpy said:
> 
> 
> > crpy,
> ...


----------



## ThomasH (Jun 7, 2008)

anaconda19 said:


> its probably not the best idea appart from being illegal as they could leave your house and ive in the wild, they would scare your family and any guests you have would never return once they hear about free roamings tarantulas, i doubt ur neighbours will be too pleased either. two of my friends have said they will never come into my house now i have Ts and thats with them in cages so if urs were to be outside of the cage....


It couldn't live through a northern VA winter. I decided that I won't use the Tokay, even though I really wanted to. Because it would absolutely suck that I would know that when I lost small animals that they'd be dead by dawn.


----------

